# Crow



## Wood chipper (Oct 27, 2021)

My first two crow calls

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice! What are the wood species used? Chuck


----------



## Wood chipper (Oct 27, 2021)

Walnut/cherry and red oak

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2021)

Good looking calls,nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Oct 28, 2021)

@Wood chipper Just curious. Is there a season for Crows? Or do you shoot them as a nuisance?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 28, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> Walnut/cherry and red oak


First glance I would have thought the 'Red oak' to be 'ash'. The rays don't pop at that offset. Hope they sound good and get the job done.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 28, 2021)

Bill12035 said:


> @Wood chipper Just curious. Is there a season for Crows? Or do you shoot them as a nuisance?


Every state has their own season. In PA it used to be Friday-Sunday, year round, one of the only Sunday game allowed. Law has changed several times over the years. No clue at present.


----------



## Wood chipper (Oct 28, 2021)

Bill12035 said:


> @Wood chipper Just curious. Is there a season for Crows? Or do you shoot them as a nuisance?


I’ve never hunted crows. I know few that have. I use these as locators for turkey hunting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 28, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> I’ve never hunted crows. I know few that have. I use these as locators for turkey hunting.


Please explain what you mean by locators. I am not a hunter, but am fascinated by what you can do with calls. Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 28, 2021)

We have our own Crow around here, but we don't hunt her - the first name is Sheryl. I can't hunt her - she's bought antiques from my wife over the years. 

In the old days - many cities would hold a crow hunt. A bunch of guys would gather down at the courthouse with their shotguns and go walking around the town shooting crows. Presumably to keep down diseases - but I think it was because of redneckedness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wood chipper (Oct 28, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Please explain what you mean by locators. I am not a hunter, but am fascinated by what you can do with calls. Chuck


When you can crow at them it may get them to shock gobble. Helps to know where they are at before you start calling to them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 28, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> I’ve never hunted crows. I know few that have. I use these as locators for turkey hunting.


I've never hunted crows either...but I've eatn a lot.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 2


----------

